# Had Baby Ayden at 29+5!



## NikoleRae

As some of you know, I have been on bedrest since 20 weeks due to an emergent cerclage. It was a struggle to get me to 24 weeks- then 28 was the next milestone- had baby ayden at 29. I was laying in bed Sunday and my water broke! After being admitted to the hospital, I contracted a low grade fever, which my dr suspected to be an infection coming along after my water broke. He took out my cerclage and I went straight to 3cm dialated. After 7 hrs of Pitocin, I only dialated to 4cm and Ayden's heart rate dropped with every contraction- so they wheeled me in for a c section. I had Ayden at 5:13pm on monday, jan 24th. weighing 3lbs 8 0z and 16.5" everyone said he was a big boy for his age!! He came out of my belly screaming, and so far has had no complications. He is on cpap and is on very low oxygen (23%.. 21% is considered room air) He is a very healthy boy, he is slight jaundice but the uv light is helping. The neonatal dr. says he just needs to gain weight, maintain body temp and learn to feed and he can go home!! If I knew how to post pics I would!!! Thank you everyone for all the prayers and inspiration yall have given me throughout these hard times! Couldnt have done it without yall!!


----------



## Nat77

Wow! What an incredible birth story. I'm thrilled for you...Congrats!


----------



## kelzyboo

Congratulations on the birth of Ayden, glad he's doing well and he's a good weight!

Sending prayers and happy vibes your way, hope you are both home as soon as poss xxx


----------



## hels08

congrats, hope he comes home soon fit and healthy! try and post pics! xxx


----------



## GersPrincess

Wow, congratulations!! It sounds like you have a real fighter on your hands there. It's amazing he is doing so well already, well done and hope you get him home soon x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!
Hope he is home with you soon!


----------



## NikoleRae

Thank you!! do you ladies know how to post pics on here??


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations on the birth of your little man. Hope he gets all better very soon and he comes home with his mummy. xx


----------



## Katie Mc

congrats and hope you can take him home soon


----------



## spring_baby

congratulations on yr little boy he is doing well you must be so proud wont be long now and he will be home with you, keep us posted on how he progresses xx


----------



## JWandBump

*Congratulations hope he's home with you soon xx*


----------



## mummymadness

awwwww congrats xxx


----------



## kimberley_80

congratulations to u and ur family hope everything goes well. i dont know how to upload pictures sorry xx


----------



## Tasha360

wow congrats hun glad hes doing well xx


----------



## berryblue290

Congrats!! and to add a picture just include an attachment!


----------



## ermm23a

NikoleRae said:


> Thank you!! do you ladies know how to post pics on here??

When you go to post (don't post quick reply, use the advanced button), scroll down (under the submit reply button) and click the "manage attachments" button and you can post pics that way. 

Congrats on your little man! Glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## needafriend

congrats ....what a birth story.

To add a pic, go to advance beside where u post a reply. Click on the paper clip, search for the photo on your pc, click upload and there it is. cant wait to see his pic.


----------



## Bethanymh

so pleased everything is ok, he sounds like such a healthy weight for that age! Best of luck and hope he is home with you soon x x


----------



## Minnie_me

Glad your little fighter is doing do well! Congratulations :baby:


----------



## dannyboygirl

Many blessings:hugs:


----------



## havana

Congrats! Glad all is well :)


----------



## MissFox

Congrats! Glad to hear he is doing well!!


----------



## Savannah11

huge congrats! so glad he's doing well! x


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations! He is a big boy! My LO was 2 pounds 11 ounces at 28 weeks and 6 days. I hope the NICU stay flies by for you!


----------



## brittanyland

How amazing for his gestational age! I love hearing good stories like this. Congrats.

P.S. I LOVE the way you spelled his name!


----------



## NikoleRae

Pictures of Ayden Josiah! 3lbs 8oz Doctors say he is perfectly healthy!! Nothing wrong with him, just needs to put on weight, learn to suck/swallow cordination, hold body temp and get rid of his jaundice!!!


----------



## cole2009

Congratulations, you have a beautiful baby.


----------



## happybeany

Ohhh he's so beautiful Congratulations! XXX


----------



## pinkmonki

Congratulations! He's beautiful :)


----------



## jollymum

He is beautiful, congratulations to you both! Xx


----------



## Love3Hope4

So happy to hear he is such a champ!!! Good job mama!! And congrats!!


----------



## emme

congratulations, hope little man is safely at home with you soon xx


----------



## brandybum

wow, congratulations xxxxx


----------



## gemm

Massive congratulations to you and family!!! :D he is Gorgeous!!! xxx such a good weight and i'm sooo pleased he is sooo healthy!!! :D xxx


----------



## emilyjade

Wow congratulations! hope your all home together soon x


----------



## alynn6758

awww yay! I'm so glad to see you made it to 29+5! What a great weight he was, and he looks fabulous! Looks like he's having a day at the tanning bed :) He's on vacation ;) keep us posted on his progress...i hope his stay in NICU is very short :) Congrats hun you did it!


----------



## vitriolic_vix

congratulations on your little man!!!!! he is absolutely lovely!!


----------



## Kitten596

Congratulations - He's gorgeous!!


----------



## emsie

Wow he is a little heart breaker! Congratulations hope he puts on wierght soon so you can take him home xx


----------



## jay92

Congratulations hun:) :hugs: 
Ayden is gorgeous && 
i hope it's not long till you can take your little cutie home :D 


xxxx


----------



## Tor

Congrats, Ayden looks fab, I hope hes home with you soon :)


----------



## NikoleRae

ty ladies!! I am truly blessed, hope each and every one of you have a healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## ummar

What a wonderful outcome - congrats!


----------



## AP

Congrats hunny hes looking fabby!!!


----------



## Zoya

congrats !!!:thumbup:
he is perfect :baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun, he is gorgeous, hope he comes home soon xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

What a hansome little man, he was a fab weight and looks so well, beautiful he will melt hearts well done to you both and I hope the rest of his stay in the NICU is healthy and short! amazing :flower:


----------



## Swanny

Wow!!! Congratulations, he is beautiful.

x


----------



## x Alanna x

awwww congratulations hes gorgeous :D

im glad hes doing so well.. and well done to you for keeping him in the womb for as long as you did.... must of been really hard stuck in bed for ya :)

wish you all the best for the future!!! xx


----------



## mummy2lissy

Congrats hun, hope your both well and you get your LO home soon xx


----------



## secretbaby

WOW- Congratulations and I am so very glad that Ayden is doing so well - he looks amazing in the photos x Hope things keep continuing to go so very well x


----------



## 0_o

Oooh I remember you being put on bed rest. so glad your little man is well, he's gorgeous!! Congratulations! XX


----------



## Tonnilou

WOW your pics of him are gorgeous, so happy you are all doing well. One of my friends had her babies at 28 and 29 weeks respectively and they are both now a gorgeous 8 and 3 year old.

xxxxx


----------



## MissGx

Ohh hes lovely! Congratulations, hope he can be home with you soon xxxxx


----------



## helen1234

he's gorgeous well done xx


----------



## LittlePeople

Congratulations! He is gorgeous! Hope he gets better nice and quickly so you can have him home with you :flower:


----------



## Samaraj

Congratulations - Ayden is gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations:flower:
Hope you get to take him home soon x


----------



## Srrme

Wow, he looks pretty good!


----------



## shelbyfakla

congrats


----------



## cgweegee

Wow congratulations, he is certainly a beautiful baby.


----------



## PixieBelle

He is beautiful hon! I hope his body responds well and learns all these necessary things so you can all be home as soon as possible. x


----------



## NikoleRae

Thank yall so much!! Ayden has been on room air for almost 24 hrs and has been doing fabulous!! soon he will be off of his cpap and we can hold him!!! His food is being increased by 2cc every 8hrs- the nurses say they couldnt ask for much better!!


----------



## BBonBoard

congrats on your little man, i hope he is doing well.


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats he is gorgeous! hope all goes smoothly and he is home with you very soon xx


----------



## NikoleRae

well ayden came off of his cpap and photo therapy today!! I got to hold my precious baby boy for the first time, at 5 days old!!


----------



## AP

Great news u got cuddles Hun!


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Wow!! great pics. Hope all keeps going well so he can go home soon. 
Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations on your beautiful little boy. I hope you get to bring him home soon. x


----------



## MissFox

Congrats! So great to hear he's doing so well!!!


----------



## sk100

Many many congratulations!! I hope baby is getting stronger by the day. Thanks so much for posting pics - totally amazing to see how developed a 29 week old baby is. Gorgeous baby. xx


----------



## katy1310

Congratulations!!! He is absolutely beautiful. What a good weight as well - my LO was born at 27 weeks and was just 1lb 13oz. Amazing that you got cuddles too and that he's off his CPAP already - what a little fighter. xxxx


----------



## Srrme

He's a little champ! :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! He is absolutely beautiful. :flower:


----------



## needafriend

What amazing pics. I keep checking back to see if u have more, what a tough little man u have. Congrats


----------



## NikoleRae

12 hour days at the hospital are rough!! Ayden is doing great, he is off his nasal canula or his nasal air pressure.. and his oxygen is at 100%! He weighs 3lbs 12 oz, so in about 4 more oz he can be put into a crib- then he just needs to learn to eat and he can come home with mommy and daddy!! yay!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow what a little champ and doing so well as well :happydance: love the pictures he is so cute :flower:


----------



## morri

Congrats on the birth :D. He does look like a big boy for his age :D


----------



## MissFox

I'm so happy to hear that he is doing so good!!! Stay strong for him Momma! He's doing the same for you too!!! So absolutely adorable also!


----------



## Nut_Shake

Ahh congrats, and what a cutie :) I named my little boy Ayden too! xx


----------

